# Couch Surfing to Wilderness Squatting



## Mikael Runefoot (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey guys, The name is Michael. When I was 16 I moved out of my house, and when I turned 18 I became homeless. I started couch surfing, squatting in abandon houses, living in shit houses, living in basements, renting rooms etc. I am currently living in my best friends room with her mom while she is away at college. Been here for about a year now and they treat me like family which is great. But really miss the whole lifestyle of being homeless, not having to worry about how im paying this bill or that bill. Honestly I really miss taking each day as it came and not worrying about the future. I used to be a big drinker and a crack head but the past year and a half i have really moved away from all of that. I honestly have a hard time drinking anymore and enjoying it unless i drink beer or wine. AND I FUCKING LOVE BEER. But I am looking for a friend, guy or girl, preferably gay but who really cares, who is willing to go with me next spring (2016) and try this whole wilderness squatting business with me. I have no plans at all except a minor few. One is that I want to wait till spring next year and I want to get away from people, as well as I want to get out of Philadelphia area, and go somewhere with not alot of humidity. Anyone whose interested and has experience in the woods and in nature/ camping and survival let me know. As well as I would prefer we keep the drugs and alcohol on a minimal level, unless we are like just chilling in the woods drinkin a few beers every now and again. But yea.


----------



## Tude (Apr 12, 2015)

One heck of a great intro!! I can soooo understand the the frustration of not having a good foothold and couch surfing. There are a lot of people here traveling at any time of the year - when you are ready to get out there do check out the road dog forums. Good luck but have fun and be safe.


----------

